# Where are all the expats...exactly?



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone have a list or a website of the places where different nationalities of expats are living?

I was talking to a Spanish bus driver who said that there is a town where ONLY Germans are living and you can only order things there in German. 

Does anyone know if there are other clusters of expats in different areas? For example, a town with a British concentration, a French one, Dutch one, etc.

Or a list of how many cities have expats?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> Does anyone have a list or a website of the places where different nationalities of expats are living?
> 
> I was talking to a Spanish bus driver who said that there is a town where ONLY Germans are living and you can only order things there in German.
> 
> ...


not that I know of.........each town has a record of who lives there, or at least who is registered on the padrón, and their nationality

I don't know how much of that information is publicly available, though, as far as up-to date info is concerened

I did find this for my town, Jávea, for 2009 - nothing more recent, although I didn't search very hard, or for very long

Datos del padrón de JÁVEA/XÀBIA


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

They're all over the place. Brit expats are disappearing some cos of the lack of work, but they're around. Alhaurin el Grande was a fairly British place, british bar, british shops, but there are other nationalities and as I say, many Brits have gone. Where I live in Benalmadena there are a good number of British, but they integrate, so they dont have their own areas as such. As for a list, well if they register, then they'd be on the padron, but I'm not sure thats open for public viewing

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

actually looking at the figures on the link I put, the numbers of foreigners in Jávea was still increasing in 2009

it will be interesting in a few years when the figures are available, to see if the perceived decrease over the past year or two is actually true

although the numbers of non-spanish europeans was still steadily increasing, the nationality increasing the most %wise was South Americans - from just under 300 in 2000, to over 2500 in 2009


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Does your Padron show a decrease?

They do not here because they are not informed when the foreigners move away. According to the British Consul figures from the Padron show there are 18 British residents here, when in fact there are only three.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Does your Padron show a decrease?
> 
> They do not here because they are not informed when the foreigners move away. According to the British Consul figures from the Padron show there are 18 British residents here, when in fact there are only three.


it shows it was still increasing til 2009 - can't find anything more recent

I think a lot of people simply don't know they should _baja_ when they leave

our local ayuntamiento has in the past year or so been checking up though & sending letters out to people they haven't heard from in 5 years - if they don't reply/go to the office, they are taken off the padrón


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it shows it was still increasing til 2009 - can't find anything more recent
> 
> I think a lot of people simply don't know they should _baja_ when they leave
> 
> our local ayuntamiento has in the past year or so been checking up though & sending letters out to people they haven't heard from in 5 years - if they don't reply/go to the office, they are taken off the padrón


And of course if the Ayuntamiento show a decrease, they lose income.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> And of course if the Ayuntamiento show a decrease, they lose income.


and of course there's that too.......................


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

There’s a binload of Brits around here (Arboleas in Almeria). Too many for me if I was honest ……. which, being a Brit immigrant myself, makes me a complete hypocrite but hey …….. I’ve been called worse

At the recent elections it was reckoned that immigrants, most but not all from the UK, made up 54% of the local population. The voting percentage for the party that got in worked out about 50/50 between the Spanish & immigrants…….. so that was nice.



Doggy


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

I suspect soon after our relocation to Spain, I'll be able to pick up a British butler on the cheap.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Torrevieja has lots of Brits & la nucia too, algas de pi has scandanavians & norwegiens, els poblets has a fair amount of Dutch & Germans. If I think of any more I'll post. x


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

folklore said:


> I suspect soon after our relocation to Spain, I'll be able to pick up a British butler on the cheap.


I suspect you'll be able to pick up a shed load of British household retainers: a butler,chauffeur, cook, housemaids......everything a gentleman requires for his establishment

Seriously, though, that's sad...so many British immigrants come for the 'dream' and end up running from urb to urb washing someone else's sheets and cleaning their pools for half the wage and twice the hours they'd expect in the UK.

Which is why so many of us, whilst appearing to be miserable old gits, advise extreme caution to wannabe immigrants: there's no safety net here if you fall on hard times.

BTW I'm not available as yet, my cooking skills are crap, as are my cleaning skills..but should you need a governess to complete your cohort of staff I just might be available...

When I've finished checking my bank balance I should have a more precise view as to likely availability..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Very few Brits on the Costa de la Luz or inland Cadiz. About a thousand in Chiclana de la Frontera, mainly retired, but no significant clusters anywhere else.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Very few Brits on the Costa de la Luz or inland Cadiz. About a thousand in Chiclana de la Frontera, mainly retired, but no significant clusters anywhere else.


There are in our village plus many Romanians and quite a few other nationalities as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2011)

mrypg9 said:


> I suspect you'll be able to pick up a shed load of British household retainers: a butler,chauffeur, cook, housemaids......everything a gentleman requires for his establishment
> 
> Seriously, though, that's sad...so many British immigrants come for the 'dream' and end up running from urb to urb washing someone else's sheets and cleaning their pools for half the wage and twice the hours they'd expect in the UK.
> 
> ...


Good points on the lack of safety net. 

All applicants should include their glove size.  The American dream is not so much owning a house...but having a proper English man servant.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> There are in our village plus many Romanians and quite a few other nationalities as well.


Sorry, I keep forgetting you are in Cadiz ... most of them commute into Gib don't they?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, I keep forgetting you are in Cadiz ... most of them commute into Gib don't they?


Yes, many do but also lots of retired people. Also quite a few holiday homes - although they're not really expats are they? There are a few foreign owned businesses as well - our bar/bistro and a hotel, an estate agent and some builders. I guess it's the proximity to Gibraltar/Costa del sol that makes our village so popular with expats.


----------



## gingham (Jun 23, 2011)

agua642 said:


> Torrevieja has lots of Brits & la nucia too, algas de pi has scandanavians & norwegiens, els poblets has a fair amount of Dutch & Germans. If I think of any more I'll post. x


If I remember correctly in my town of 3300 there are 4Brits, my boss and me and two others in the campo somewhere who we met in the post office once; one Italian, a few French and about fifty South Americans of different nationalities. Never seen any Germans and the few Romanians that were here have disappeared. A friend of my wife´s, her husband only speaks Castellan not Valenciano so I suppose he is classed as a foreigner as well. It is an quite a large area of very few English every month or so in the supermarket in the next big town we hear English spoken but otherwise it is Valenciano, Castellan, French and of course as everywhere in the world, Chinese.

g


----------



## ohlson (Sep 5, 2011)

We live in what is known as "Little Britain" La Marina on the Costa Blanca. It is a holiday and retirment area for Brits. 
The BLURB for our area Says.
La Marina on The Mediterranean

The Urbanisation of La Marina is a very popular location with all essential amenities to hand. The beautiful blue flag sandy beaches and protected pine forest/nature reserve of La Marina are only a short drive away with many amenities/facilities close by. There are shops, supermarkets, banks, vets, bars, restaurants, hairdresser/beauty rooms, optician, dentist, police station, medical/civic centres, sports centre and tourist information office plus of course La Marina Village. The area has excellent road access with Alicante airport only a 20/25 minutes drive away and a choice of prestigious golf courses all easily accessible.

We love it here but quite a few Brits have gone back, but we are seeing a few more new faces recently.

But there are still a lot of us here, we even have a British Councillor (Well he is Scotish)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

An Englishman lives at the bottom of our street. I'm number 6 he's number 14. He must have lived there for about 15 years and I've spoken to him twice!! I've only seen him about 4 times, 2 of those this year in the pool. Somehow he and his wife have a 3 year old son. I didn't even know she was pregnant.

I do see and speak to other neighbours - honest!


----------

